# Help with exhibit!



## photobyjsm (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi guys. I'm relatively new to the more professional side of photography, and I've just acquired a gallery space. Can anybody give me some guide to how to set up.? Possibility of making sales? 
Thank you


----------



## tirediron (Sep 20, 2013)

Do you mean space in an existing gallery?  If so, then the gallery will dictate the requirements.  If you mean you've acquired your own space, then really, however you want.  I'm a little puzzled however; gallery space (commercial real estate) is normally very pricey, and unless you are a VERY well known and accomplished photographer, it's not worth your time.  As with your other question, more information is needed to properly help.


----------



## photobyjsm (Sep 21, 2013)

I've acquired a space for free and my basic question is do I put a blatant price tag on things or wait to be asked if they are for sale?


----------



## gsgary (Sep 21, 2013)

Give them all a price, ive just been to a music and arts festival where i used to live in one gallery a painting had a price tag next to it for £55,800 = $89386 and 0% finance details


----------



## Steve5D (Sep 21, 2013)

tirediron said:


> I'm a little puzzled however; gallery space (commercial real estate) is normally very pricey, and unless you are a VERY well known and accomplished photographer, it's not worth your time.



Another way to look at that is, with regards to a potential client, his presence in a gallery could be a very positive thing...


----------



## tirediron (Sep 21, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a little puzzled however; gallery space (commercial real estate) is normally very pricey, and unless you are a VERY well known and accomplished photographer, it's not worth your time.
> ...


Absolutely, I guess free gallery space is an unusual enough thing that that possibility didn't cross my mind.


----------



## KmH (Sep 21, 2013)

The OP hasn't given us nearly enough info to make any recommendations.

What country?
Photos of what?
What kind of prints?
Framed?
Bag and mat?
Loose?
Do you have an advertising budget?
How much do you have budgeted to set up the space (displays, lighting, sales desk, etc).
What demographic/market do you plan to target your marketing and promotions to?
Have you contacted your local City Clerk and determined what they require for business registration/licensing, liability insurance, restrooms, etc?
Is the space on a major street?
In a strip of stores?
Downtown?


----------



## photobyjsm (Sep 22, 2013)

KmH said:


> The OP hasn't given us nearly enough info to make any recommendations.
> 
> What country?
> Photos of what?
> ...



I'm in Wales in Newport just outside of Cardiff, it's on a very centralised plot in the middle of town, but doesn't have a strong footfall due to the dying success of the city centre.

They are documentary photographs 
Of a range of things from sports to landscape to street. 
I plan to put pieces together as bodies of work. I'm assuming this a good thing? 
They will all be backed onto foam board! 
All relevant set up items such as sales desk
Are already provided.
I only have a £150 advertising budget.


----------

